# detailing storage box from sales.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well big thanks to whoever it was that posted this bargain up on the forum.

B&Q less than half price sale.

Large stanley toolbox on wheels , ultra sturdy and perfect for storing rags and detailing products and/or machine polisher.

Ive wanted something sturdy enough to be able to sit on aswell and these are an absolute bargain reduced down to £19.99 , i bought 2 but im very tempted to buy a couple more for this price,

http://www.tool-net.co.uk/p-323921/stanley-sta192083-wheeled-toolbox.html










Pull along wheels if heavy










Large and solid construction










Buckets of room for products etc










Top Shelf for claybars , ptg , tape , buds , wax pads etc



















and stackable










This is an absolute bargain for storage and transportation , best buy for me this christmas.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

..... And with a little modification to the upper tray can fit larger bottles in too ....










I'd also recommend these :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Very tidy Mark.

These are great value too: http://www.wickes.co.uk/Mobile-Work-Centre/invt/165172 same as the 3M one (that i brought ) less the sticker for 28 quid.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

They look fab! Go and have a look I think tomorrow


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

james b said:


> Very tidy Mark.
> 
> These are great value too: http://www.wickes.co.uk/Mobile-Work-Centre/invt/165172 same as the 3M one (that i brought ) less the sticker for 28 quid.


They look cool aswell .... number *cough cough*


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

james b said:


> Very tidy Mark.
> 
> These are great value too: http://www.wickes.co.uk/Mobile-Work-Centre/invt/165172 same as the 3M one (that i brought ) less the sticker for 28 quid.


£17.50 from Focus  http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Powertool-...re/invt/214945


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Link Not Working, but thats a wicked price if it is that much.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Cliff said:


> £17.50 from Focus  http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Powertool-...re/invt/214945


http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Powertool-Accessories/Stanley-Mobile-Workcentre/invt/214945

If this link doesn't work type "Stanley Mobile Workcentre" in the search box. Nice find Cliff


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

james b said:


> ^^ Link Not Working, but thats a wicked price if it is that much.


Not exactley the same but still a bargain
http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Powertool-Accessories/Stanley-Mobile-Workcentre/invt/214945


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

they look pretty cool, i just bought a clear plastic box with a decent lid, sadly dont have the room for anything bigger


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Bargain :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

if you spend 50 quid you will get 15percent off aswell least i did boxing day 350 quid power washer for 75 quid bargain


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry guys, I have to ruin your latest investments 

This is my SV Master Collection Bag fitted with the polishers etc:

































:lol:

If I have to be honest though, the storage boxes you bought Marc look rather nice.

So you bought a Shinex? How is it?

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

2 stanley toolboxes for sale £35

send pm. :lol:

Shinex is unleashed on saturday when ive finished work this week although i did polish the chest freezer today for a giggle to see the sound volume.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> 2 stanley toolboxes for sale £35
> 
> send pm. :lol:
> 
> Shinex is unleashed on saturday when ive finished work this week although i did polish the chest freezer today for a giggle to see the sound volume.


:lol:

I have thought of buying one as well, after trying it at a local retailer.. I would have to long term test it, before selling the makita. I have never polished with anything else than makita's and hitachi's(bought the G220 some weeks ago), so it may take some time to get used to the weight. The feel and ergonomics of the shinex is just brilliant though..

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.my-tool-shed.co.uk/Workw...Cantilever_Rolling_Workshop/product_info.html

liking this....

better view here

http://uk.rs-online.com/mobile/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0410781


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

jus said:


> http://www.my-tool-shed.co.uk/Workw...Cantilever_Rolling_Workshop/product_info.html
> 
> liking this....
> 
> ...


 :lol:So did I
Bought a good few months ago now and still going strong. Full to over flowing now though.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice find there Mark, they do look rather tidy - and I see you have good tatse in pad choice too


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Not sure if one of them is better then 2 of these....

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=353681&C=MS&U=storage

Any ideas?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i might end up in b and q to day looks intresting


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Vyker said:


> Not sure if one of them is better then 2 of these....
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=353681&C=MS&U=storage
> 
> Any ideas?


Got one of the tool boxes in b&q today but also noticed a b&q tote bag for £7 similar to the one you linked to.

I was going to get one of each as i think they suit different purposes.

The tool box to keep everything away in and maybe to use as a seat for doing wheels. The tote bags are great for filling p with the products you will need for a detail and just bringing that to the car


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

jus said:


> http://www.my-tool-shed.co.uk/Workw...Cantilever_Rolling_Workshop/product_info.html
> 
> liking this....


My local B&Q had an ex-display one of these up for £50 the other day. Apart from being a bit dusty it was in perfect nick, but I'd already spent up before I saw it!


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

xlfive said:


> Not exactley the same but still a bargain
> http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Powertool-Accessories/Stanley-Mobile-Workcentre/invt/214945


bloody good price for that


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

remal said:


> bloody good price for that


I saw one in store earlier, they look well made enough.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

jus said:


> http://www.my-tool-shed.co.uk/Workw...Cantilever_Rolling_Workshop/product_info.html
> 
> liking this....
> 
> ...


Advertised for £69.99 inc VAT from here

http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php?section=5700&sn=STA194210

Presumably if you are near Twickenham you could pick it up and save the additional £8.95 delivery charge?

Steve O.


----------



## M-Tech (Jul 24, 2009)

I got one from B&Q today, think I will go back tomorrow to see if I can gt a couple more.


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

awesome find...... i got bored after a while i got from 100 odd down to 90 ish...... cheers broski



SteveOC said:


> Advertised for £69.99 inc VAT from here
> 
> http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php?section=5700&sn=STA194210
> 
> ...


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

really good boxes theses are i use one for work to keep all my tools in, really strong boxes, and i think mine was in the sale fo £20 aswel a few months back


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

mark how wide are thease? and the length as well if u dont mind?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

tom_k said:


> mark how wide are thease? and the length as well if u dont mind?


61cm Long x 37.5cm Wide x 42cm High


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> 61cm Long x 37.5cm Wide x 42cm High


thanks mark


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

*that was me matey*

that was me that posted that originally mate, thought everyone would appreciate it!! :wave:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

well i salute you sir!


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

Went and got one of these today, cant argue for less than £20


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

Managed to pick one of these up, struggled for a week or so, but bingo stock available today


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

They still have a few Stanley ones left at the Gypsey Lane, Luton B&Q although they have sold out at the larger Dallow Road, Luton warehouse.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Loads in Maidstone , if they were small items id have bought the full stock and sold them on.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

They had 4/5 in the one on the a406- chingford/edmonton branch.

None in enfield.


----------



## uxi1733 (Dec 11, 2006)

The boxes look fantastic, thanks for the links


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


>


Mark, which are those yellow towels (on the left of the blue ones)?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Top right look like costco mf's, bottom left are uber towels from serious performance or elite. :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they are these ones:
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Uber_Premium_Drying_Towel_1.html


----------



## Tyrefryer (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

I can recommend the FatMax® Mobile Work Station :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Do we know when this offer ends at B&Q for the stanley storage?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

End of jan I would have thought, you will just have to go and look.

They had a few near me last week.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

will be going tomorrow afternoon, just wanted to see if anybody knew.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think i'll go to Focus and see if they have any of these left in store:

http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Powertool-Accessories/Stanley-Mobile-Workcentre/invt/214945

If not i'll get one online


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

gex23 said:


> I think i'll go to Focus and see if they have any of these left in store:
> 
> http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Powertool-Accessories/Stanley-Mobile-Workcentre/invt/214945
> 
> If not i'll get one online


Yup, they have the stanley fatmax tool bag for the same price aswell.

I have a free delivery code somewhere if you want it.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Yup, they have the stanley fatmax tool bag for the same price aswell.
> 
> I have a free delivery code somewhere if you want it.


Cheers dude, send it me over msn


----------



## cherokee1111 (Mar 31, 2009)

looks ideal, can you share the delivery code please?:wave::argie:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Sorry, I couldnt find it.

It's a one use code anyway.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Went down to B&Q to get 2 of these, offer ended last night at midnight. Well gutted. Anybody know of anywhere else selling at the sale price?


----------

